# I Have Unleashed The Blow Molds!!



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

Okay so they are not displayed yet but I have gotten them from storage to prepare. I will be building a 2 sided haunt this year the ever scary graveyard/witch shack and the more kid friendly pumpkin patch with Jack Skellington and foam JOL's and blow molds. Here is a picture of the molds I have collected over the summer minus 2 I have in my window and 2 that are in transit via USPS. 

If anyone else is using blow molds this year I would love to see the ones you are displaying.


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

In case of zombie apocalypse..... I think you will be safe.... you have something valuable to barter with 

Those blow molds are worth more than gold... 

They are going for huge $$$$$ on craigslist and auction sites.... 

If I only knew.... (sighs)


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Behold the blow molds! None can withstand their mighty cuteness!  Nice to see some old friends amongst them.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Lucky for you I dont live near you or you'd find one missing each morning when you woke up  
They look FABULOUS and very happy !!*


----------



## woody (Aug 22, 2006)

delete11111111


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2010)

I do have to thank Bluefrog on a couple of these. We have been trading devilish goodies all summer back and forth. 

Spooky you stay away from my blow molds!!!! I have a feeling you would take any mold colored purple orange or black


----------



## bouncerbudz (May 4, 2009)

I hope to bring my blowmolds down this weekend. All depends on this damn weather !!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Mr. Gris said:


> Spooky you stay away from my blow molds!!!! I have a feeling you would take any mold colored purple orange or black



*Tell you what! Send me that rat and you can rest easy...your molds will be there when you wake up *


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Lucky for you I dont live near you or you'd find one missing each morning when you woke up
> *


Ha ha ha! The Halloween equivalent of an Advent calendar.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

GO, Mr. Gris! I absolutely love your collection! Wow, it's fantastic and it brings back so many memories!


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks CM! I hope Hallo comes on this thread and posts a picture of her blow molds. Shes got some great ones I cant find.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Wow, that's a lot of blow molds!
At least now you can put them out without worrying about them melting!


----------



## Beatlejuice (Jun 6, 2010)

Love the black cat, Gris. It has character and a vintage 50's look.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Now that is a happy Halloween scene


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I love vintage Halloween so these are some of my favorite decorations to put out. 

Beatlejuice the cat is a favorite of mine!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

NICE!!!!!! You need more!


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2010)

Nowhining I have 80 plus Christmas Blow Molds so I am out of room!!  I do have a few more I want to pick up though


----------



## rmwitch (Aug 17, 2009)

How do you weigh them down so the wind doesn't blow them away or move them around?


----------



## theedwin (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey Gris!

Nice that you are finally putting them to good use! Can't wait to see them in the display!


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

When I dig em' out, I'll post pictures! I only have 3..


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Mr. Gris said:


> Nowhining I have 80 plus Christmas Blow Molds so I am out of room!!  I do have a few more I want to pick up though


*OUT OF ROOM????!! Well we cant have that now can we  Tell you what just send some of those my way and Ill hold them for ya yeah Ill hold them for you so you can have more room for others you may find. Remember Im always here to lend a helping hand*


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

I only have 6 currently, with the addition of two 36" 'spooky/scary candles' that will be placed on either side of the new entry to my cemetery. I have 2 more that I wish to get for next year, the cat coming out of the pumpkin, like in Gris' picture, and the other, is a cute little bear cub dressed in a sheet as a ghost with a black domino mask and holding a pumpkin pail.

Then if I ever get around to creating my 'Eerie Area Scareport' I may need about 6 or more of the green 'Doomsday Aliens'...


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Gris looking AWESOME totally COOL!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2010)

Rmwitch I usually will make small sand bags in zip locks and place them in the bottom of the molds or I will put a stake in the ground and tie them to it with fishing string. Alot of them go on my roof so my issue is keeping them grounded up there.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2010)

Spooky I am glad we have some states between us!  My molds may have to take out a protection order on you!!! 

Thom I envy you! I have wanted those candles for some time but yard sales have not produced them yet. The bear you speak of is excellent as well. You have great blow mold taste


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Mr.Gris, I bow to your blow mold greatness.

I love them!!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Oooo...I covet your Dracula!! Where's a drooling smiley when we need it?!?!

I have several pumpkins, Frankenstein, a ghost, a Trick or Treat tombstone, a skeleton at tombstone & a few others. I'll try to take some pics when I get home.

I also have on the home puter a link to a site where you can still order new ones, in the meantime, here's another link: HoliDaves Blow Molds. I've never bought anything from the site so no clue about them other than they have some decent prices & blow molds I like.

My blow molds are usually the first decorations I put out because they're usually used up close to our house & easy to put out, it's almost an instant decoration. I really need a witch & a vampire.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2010)

RCIAG sounds like you have some great ones!! The tombstones and the Frank are so cool. I have a flat on my roof I have wanted to make a blow mold tombstone graveyard for some time but again I havent found them yard sale shopping yet. 

I hear good things about Holidaves but I have collected all my molds by yard sales or trades with people. In fact Dracula made his way to my home all the way from Bluefrogs shed 

I cant wait to see pics of your collection!


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

Too Cool! I especially love the "BOO" one!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I've scored 2 big pumpkins in VA Beach, then I realized that Norfolk, which is right up the road from VA Beach, is home to General Foam.

So anyone in the VA Beach area should have pretty good access to blow molds either new or in the used goods stores. It's a shame they don't sell directly to the public because I think they'd have pretty good sales.

Start drooling here with their catalog.

So it's not that they're not made anymore, I guess that inflatables have taken over.


----------



## bouncerbudz (May 4, 2009)

Mr Gris so you happen to have a spare bedroom? Cause I think my wife may want to kill me when she gets home !!! I can pay with Halloween Blowmolds !!! LOL


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i have today off, i'll try to get mine put out and posted too. i now have something like 23 or 24 of them, all different of course. i do have 3 duplicates i would be willing to trade, but i think i have the same as yours gris. anyway, looking forward to seeing what everyone has. my neighbor across the street has 3 she puts up, and dang if 2 of them are not different than mine. gris, you've done great on your collecting. i've been hitting the sales for 13 years and this is what i've come up with. and a couple i owned before the sales. you've pretty much scored yours over this summer. you rock. bouncer, you make us proud too, but one is missing. wasn't there a little cutie pumpkin with long hair in your last photo?


----------



## Eeeekim (Mar 23, 2010)

Now that is a nice collection. I have never seen most of those. very cool.
I picked up a blow mold ghost with a pumpkin in his hand and a cat at his feet ( the one that bouncerbudz posted in his pic ) this summer in a junk store. He didn't have a light and I can only find Those one bulb cords that are indoor use only. Is that what you use or do they make them Outdoor use also.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I've used the indoor ones, but only because the hubby is anal about wrapping them up so the weather doesn't get to them. Plus they're right next to the house so they generally don't get any rain on them.


----------



## bouncerbudz (May 4, 2009)

Thanks Hallo, Yea the little red head one is not in this group shot maybe when they make it outside. I just want to Unofficially thank Mr Gris for getting me into this LOL. I have 33 or 34 and I have just started my collecion this year as well .


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i go to a walmart type store after christmas and they have the replacement cords and bulbs. i usually stock up on them. never know when you might find a blow mold that needs one. i also stock up on the fuses they take. a lot of times the cords don't work and it's just the fuse. i usually have to ask a clerk where the cords are hanging because it seems they're not easily displayed. and then i have to explain what they are and talk to a couple of different sales clerks.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

You have a large collection!!!!
I knew you did but to see them.....it is alot!!!
I love them!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

bouncerbudz said:


> Mr Gris so you happen to have a spare bedroom? Cause I think my wife may want to kill me when she gets home !!! I can pay with Halloween Blowmolds !!! LOL


You have a nice collection to.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2010)

Bouncer those are great! When the wife kicks you out I will take Franky for the first weeks rent 

I really like that tombstone as well such a cool vintage blow mold. The foam pumpkins you have all have great faces. I have 5 black garbage bags filled with those from the summer I will be taking out soon. I think I have around 60 but I lost count.

Hallo you will have to post a pic of your too!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

bouncer I love the pumpkin totem pole! 

I feel like a blowmold n00b because I only have 2 - one the JOLs and a ghost. I like them because they add a little extra light to the front yard.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2010)

2 is perfect Lisa! I love the light the cast off for certain areas of the haunt as well. Which ghost do you have?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Here was the other link I found:

http://www.americansale.com/Departm...---Animation.aspx?sortorder=0&page=1&mode=all

Once again, I've never used them so no clue about anything about them but it looks like they do have new blow molds fairly cheap.

Blow Mold Pumpkin Totem

Ghost Holding Pumpkin

Skeleton

Witch

Cat sitting on pumpkin

All of those are about $100. I'm trying to check on shipping prices but it's taking for-freaking-ever to load....wait...to ship all of them to me in MD it's:
* $62.87 - Ground
* $159.48 - 3-Day Select
* $207.37 - 2nd Day Air
* $572.03 - Next Day Air

Better than I'd expected.

We should get all our stuff down this weekend so I'll have pics of everything then.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Here are my pumpkins that are downstairs because 2 are new & 2 were used as molds for paper mache.










The second from the right with the chubby cheeks & eyebrows is new to me. I found it at a thrift store here minus its light, the one on the far left is the score from VA Beach, an exact copy of the one on the far right that I scored at the exact same store at the same time of year down there.

The masks are just 2 new Ben Cooper masks that took me back to being a kid & they were cheap so I had to buy them. Got them from Goblinhaus. The one on the right is "Polynesian Man" which will ultimately go to our tiki bar, the other one I have no clue. If anyone knows who or what that one is, please let me know.

The 2 smaller ones are open top bucket type pumpkins that usually sit on my front stoop with mums in them.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2010)

RCIAG love the Ben Cooper masks as well!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

rciag, thanks for the links, they do have pretty decent prices. i love your pumpkin with fat cheeks, never saw one like that before
okay, here's mine. 26 of them and a close up


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

Hallo I love your molds the gargoyle and the nose pumpkin is so cool.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks. the nose pumpkin i scored from the neighbors curbside. i got him and another pumpkin. i was going over to check out this other pumpkin and the neighbor was outside. my daughter and grandson were so embarrassed they made me stop. the neighbor went over to see what could possibly be of interest. he left with a puzzled look on his face. that evening i went over to get the other pumpkin and almost missed the nose guy. he's a different coloring and shape than most, so i almost missed he was a blowmold. there were no lights in them, that's why a lot throw them out. i always buy up extra after christmas. as you can see, they really stretch across the front of the house.

i see mernards has a pencil ghost and a pencil pumpkin for around $9.99. i'm thinking about getting one of each of them after halloween.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Love the nose guy too! I've never seen one like _that_ one! 

The puffy cheek one I have I got at a local thrift shop. I almost passed him by because I thought he was like the other one, sort of generic pumpkin, but I bought him anyway, for $9 I think. Once I got him home I realized he had cheeks & eyebrows & was thrilled he wasn't a duplicate.

Not that being a duplicate would've mattered, I was still gonna buy him.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Nice. I am not a blow mold guy, these would be totally innappropriate at our place, but I appreciate the effort that went into accumulating those. And, hey, ANYTHING that celebrates Hallowe'en is a good thing.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

^^*RCIAG *, I agree, sometimes Halloween stuff is just an automatic must-have ;]



> I will put a stake in the ground and tie them to it with fishing string. - *Mr. Gris*


What do you use for stakes? I've used those large, long nails used for thick wooden posts before, and I'm wondering what others use that might be better.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I agree, not for everyone, same for inflatables, but better than nothing.

I'd rather see a yard full of blow molds or inflatables than nothing at all, not even a pumpkin.

Oooo...yard full of blow molds...


----------



## bouncerbudz (May 4, 2009)

Love the nose pumpkin and I wish my Frankie looked as good as yours. Awsome Awsome collection !!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

Well I got the mini lights on the house and managed to mount a few blow molds. Heres a shot of the family on the roof. I took the pic from my ladder.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Looks great, Mr. Gris! Where'd you get that Ashes to Ashes tombstone? It looks naggingly familiar but I can't place it. 

Would anyone like me to post pictures of the blow mold-centric displays popping up around my neighborhood? I can take my camera along while yard saling. Hopefully it won't look like I'm casing people's houses.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

I would say yes!! Takes pics!!! There is one that just popped up today above my street and they have Frank!!!  Looks like I am going to have to bring them some candy corn and country boy charm to get that into my collection.  It is the first Frank I have ever seen in my town. 

The Tombstone is resin from Target last year 30.00...of course I got it at a yard sale


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hey gris, that looks pretty descent. i love it. i have 26 and you still have 3 i don't have. would you like a bag of candy young man. lol. wish that would work. hey, and as for that franky, maybe they will see you could give it a good home. 
blue frog, i would love to see pics. there is a house a couple of blocks down that does christmas with the blow molds. it's very charming.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Mr. Gris said:


> I would say yes!! Takes pics!!! There is one that just popped up today above my street and they have Frank!!!  Looks like I am going to have to bring them some candy corn and country boy charm to get that into my collection.  It is the first Frank I have ever seen in my town.
> 
> The Tombstone is resin from Target last year 30.00...of course I got it at a yard sale


I'm not sure if you are willing to buy new or if you have a Menards in your area but ours is selling Frankie.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2010)

Deadna I have seen them new and on ebay but yard sale prices have spoiled me  I dont have a Menards near me and I wish I did.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Mr. Gris said:


> Deadna I have seen them new and on ebay but yard sale prices have spoiled me  I dont have a Menards near me and I wish I did.


*See thats the same problem I have. Having a hard time paying full price  The roof looks great!!!! I cant wait to see the whole thing when its done. Once suggestion....if I may...... Ummmm that skeleton guy would really come to life if he were wearing a nice BOA! *


----------



## BaronGraves (Sep 30, 2010)

Love the blow molds!

I just bought our daughter her first pumpkin last weekend. 

I do have a vintage blow mold pumpkin man/hobo that I picked up last year. Looking forward to putting him up this year.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

baron, you'll have to post a picture. i would love to see the hobo guy. 
i have a mernards close by. i did see all their blow molds. i will probably get a couple after halloween. the thing with mernards here, they spend the whole night marking things up and then putting a sale sign in front saying they are marked down. you're lucky to get a true 1/2 price mark down from the original first post price even. kind of sucks


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Ummmm that skeleton guy would realy come to life if he were wearing a nice BOA! *


HAHA - in pink, of course, just like the suit of armor at one of my local resale shops wears. Apparently his attire has been the source of some disgruntlement amongst the staff but most customers, especially me, love it!


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2010)

I have added more Minions!!!

I found these on Craigslist today










These came from a little Blue Frog


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*OK I have no blow molds in my display and NOW I WANT ONE *


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2010)

HAHAHA There are great ones out there Spooki! You need one I think...for the kids


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Mr. Gris and Hallorenescene have that effect on everyone, Spookalicious. Blow molds have crept into even my display due to their influence. I love in blow mold country so if there's ever something you're looking for, drop me a note and I'll keep an eye out for it. Alas, I have yet to find a blow mold rat. The closest I've seen is that tombstone Mr. Gris just got.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

sniff, with those blowmold finds, i think gris out did me. and i wish i had a bluefrog living close to me. you guys, i love those. that tombstone one is so very sweet. you guys rock.


----------



## utusemi (Sep 18, 2004)

So tacky and yet...so classic.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

utu, now, now, we'll just have to bring you around and you'll be dropping the tacky. my daughter after 13 years thinks they're cheesy. but as she last year was commenting, her kids were staring in awe with a finger pointing and the words tumbleing out...pretty. and this year they stood back and told me...we love your blowmolds, right mommy. lol.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

If anyone can bring utu around, it's you, *Hallo*! Keep at it. All these homeless blow molds in my neighborhood need somewhere to live  And for the record, I live a lot closer to you than to Mr. Gris, so don't ever be shy about asking when I post a new find. There are a few that will be staying but my limited storage space doesn't permit me to run my own haunt _and_ serve as a blow mold hotel.

For the record, I braved putting out my recently acquired haunted mansion and stack of pumpkins blow molds tonight, along with all my pathway markers. That teeny Dracula is really cute. (Did I just say that? ) I'll try to get pictures of my little blow mold display tomorrow to show you all.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2010)

BlueFrog said:


> If anyone can bring utu around, it's you, *Hallo*! Keep at it. All these homeless blow molds in my neighborhood need somewhere to live  And for the record, I live a lot closer to you than to Mr. Gris, so don't ever be shy about asking when I post a new find. There are a few that will be staying but my limited storage space doesn't permit me to run my own haunt _and_ serve as a blow mold hotel.
> 
> For the record, I braved putting out my recently acquired haunted mansion and stack of pumpkins blow molds tonight, along with all my pathway markers. That teeny Dracula is really cute. (Did I just say that? ) I'll try to get pictures of my little blow mold display tomorrow to show you all.




And your mouse in his Santa hat


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm thinking I might begin collecting some blow molds and display in the short side of the house, really love the throw back look to when I was a kid!


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2010)

I think you should Johnny a little old school goes a long ways.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i would love to see your blowmold display bluefrog. that haunted mansion is even prettier lit up. gris, that looks great. good idea putting up the purple lights. look...pretty.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks Hallo I will have the whole yard lit this weekend so I will keep you updated.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i and others will enjoy that.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

A question for veteran blow mold decorators: when placing them on the roof, I know it's customary to secure them so they don't go airborne or tumble to earth. My question is, how? Bungee cords? Or ... ?


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*My suggestion is to put them on the roof with ME holding them! That way -- I can climb down and bring them to MY house when you are not looking!!

I too am a blow-mold fanatic!! Can't shout loud enough to you Mr.G!! Your Mold collection really BLOWS! and in a good way!! LOL


I'm gonna start to hunt for BM's (that doesn't look right, does it... LOL). Just have to push aside all that purple glitter left by some other Spooky Blow-mild fan who might try to beat me to the catch!!

Mr. Gris -- Just Fantastic!*

(BTW - I have your Icon/avatar blow mold in front of my house right now!! It has a glitter alarm on it - to ward off certain stiletto-heeled robbers. makes the get-away fun to watch tho. wink!)


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2010)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> *My suggestion is to put them on the roof with ME holding them! That way -- I can climb down and bring them to MY house when you are not looking!!
> 
> I too am a blow-mold fanatic!! Can't shout loud enough to you Mr.G!! Your Mold collection really BLOWS! and in a good way!! LOL
> 
> ...




HAHAHA This cracks me up! I too had to get a restraining order on the Sparkle Queen. She has to stay 500ft away from my Blow Molds and Rats 

I actually add weight inside my molds to keep them on the flat of the roof. For other pitched areas I build small wooden stages and paint them black. I then use 25lb fisging string to tie the molds to the stage. I am not a fan of putting holes in my blow molds to hold them with screw to the roof but some people do.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Mr. Gris said:


> HAHAHA This cracks me up! I too had to get a restraining order on the Sparkle Queen. She has to stay 500ft away from my Blow Molds and Rats
> 
> I actually add weight inside my molds to keep them on the flat of the roof. For other pitched areas I build small wooden stages and paint them black. I then use 25lb fisging string to tie the molds to the stage. I am not a fan of putting holes in my blow molds to hold them with screw to the roof but some people do.


*Hey Hey Hey!!! Whats all this about the purple glitter and the sparkle queen. Hallow and Gris Im watching you!!!, mainly because the minute you two are not looking I can swoop in ...stillettos and all and swipe what I want. and how did you know I wear stillettos when I am out and about?? [email protected]#$ I have got to do a better job hiding when I am out lurking!! [email protected]#$ purple glitter, gives me away every time*


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2010)

Another one escaped his holding cell! How did he get so high up there!!??


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

gris, that will look great when it's dark. hey bluefrog, i see we pulled hallowsusieboo out of the closet. susie, do you have any yet? what? and i'm trying to think what even one of these would look like in purple glitter and a pink boa. *YIKES!*


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> gris, that will look great when it's dark. hey bluefrog, i see we pulled hallowsusieboo out of the closet. susie, do you have any yet? what? and i'm trying to think what even one of these would look like in purple glitter and a pink boa. *YIKES!*


*
HAVE I GOT MOLD? BOY HAVE I GOT MOLD!!!  
Oh - uh - hmm - forgive me. I get a bit blown away when talking about blow molds... 

Well - yes I DO have a few - and I always keep my eye out for them. It's on the dresser - in a jar...

So - back in the closet I go... Yawn...stretch.. time for beddy bye and 

BOO!*


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Hey Hey Hey!!! Whats all this about the purple glitter and the sparkle queen. Hallow and Gris Im watching you!!!, mainly because the minute you two are not looking I can swoop in ...stillettos and all and swipe what I want. and how did you know I wear stillettos when I am out and about?? [email protected]#$ I have got to do a better job hiding when I am out lurking!! [email protected]#$ purple glitter, gives me away every time*


I can see the little tracks all over America's lawns... and sprakley trails leading to hidden boas and blow molds!! You can't fool us SpookiM !


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hey mark, are we spamming a little there? and not a blowmold to be seen


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Are you guys considering these blowmolds? They are sort of that foam-like stuff like the pumpkins but Drac and Frankie are a little harder like plastic. Taz is more of the foam type.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...ecor-picture51804-93-lighted-drac-frankie.jpg

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/deadna-albums-old-decor-picture51805-97-lighted-taz.jpg


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i'm thinking taz isn't a blowmold, but i'm not sure. and frankie and drac i'm thinking are, but not sure. i would have to see them i guess. gris, bluefrog, what do you think? boy are they wonderful. if they are you have some great purchases there. if not, i still wouldn't mind having them. they are that cool looking. if i saw something like those, i would snatch them up real fast.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

hallorenescene said:


> i'm thinking taz isn't a blowmold, but i'm not sure. and frankie and drac i'm thinking are, but not sure. i would have to see them i guess. gris, bluefrog, what do you think? boy are they wonderful. if they are you have some great purchases there. if not, i still wouldn't mind having them. they are that cool looking. if i saw something like those, i would snatch them up real fast.


Thanks...I have finally dug back to my older things and am taking pics for my album. I like Frankie and Drac alot but wish they had necks so I can use them more for a prop. I plan on using Frank along with one of those creeping hands in a scene one day but can never seem to get those 2 pieces together in storage...LOL! 
BTW...weren't you the one I talked with a while back about Goosebumps store decorations? I have found some of them as well.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2010)

They are foam injected molds which are not blow molds but close. They are also pretty cool  I really like Taz.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> I can see the little tracks all over America's lawns... and sprakley trails leading to hidden boas and blow molds!! You can't fool us SpookiM !


*Puhleaaase! You cant prove a thing!!! You have no proof*

*'note to self...make sure to cover up tracks and sweep away all sparkley trails before leaving for next destination:p"*


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Mr. Gris said:


> They are foam injected molds which are not blow molds but close. They are also pretty cool  I really like Taz.


This is what I was thinking, they're more foam than hard plastic. I have that Drac head along with a Frankenstein but not like the one in the pic. It's more smushed looking & I wish it looked like the one in the pic.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i went to the blowmolds on ebay last night. they do post them there but, they refer to them as foam blowmolds, so they aren't quite the same. very cute though. there is a witch one too.
deadna, i am the one you talked to about goosebumps signage. so what did you find, and how did you manage to get yours?
gris, i have a light up taz in my game room. it's a hard plastic but not quite blowmold material. i got him at an outdoor flea market last year. it was towards the end of the sale so i was able to talk him down from $10.00 to $3.00. it was hard to stay calm and my daughter wandered off cause she didn't want to show her excitement. we both loved him and i didn't want them to know how bad i wanted him. i even shook my head no on $5.00 and started walking away. he called me back and i got him. they hate packing stuff up.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

On Ebay I'm surprised they didn't add in "Vintage Eames era" to it too in order to get more hits!!

Blowmolds to me are the hard plastic things. I love Drac, but I don't think of him as a blow mold.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

had to look up vintage eames era, never heard of it before. and no, they didn't list them as that. and i agree, they're not blowmolds, i wouldn't display them with mine, but i would grab them if i saw them. they would make great props


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> rciag, thanks for the links, they do have pretty decent prices. i love your pumpkin with fat cheeks, never saw one like that before
> okay, here's mine. 26 of them and a close up


Can you make the picture bigger? I can't see all of them.

I don't have a lot of them out yet because of work being done, and they would be in the way, but here's some of the ones I have (I'm not the one selling these, but these are the ones I own. These are just the pictures of what they look like) I might get the other ones out though, so maybe I can get pictures of them shortly.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Hallowe...054?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb15b91a6 - Ghost holding skull
http://cgi.ebay.com/23-EMPIRE-Plast...837?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a230ef65 Ghost holding pumpkin and skull
http://cgi.ebay.com/DRAINAGE-LIGHTS...425?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5adc870771 Smaller Ghost
http://cgi.ebay.com/Vtg-LARGE-HALLO...787?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c15a84213 Skeleton with writing on tombstone


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

for some reason my photobucket cuts off the bottom of the page so after i hit the enlargement button, i can't hit the save button. see if this helps though























i don't have the ghost holding skull or the ghost and tombstone, nice.
you can also go to my profile, and i have pictures posted in my album. the forum posts them bigger


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

^I never seen that witch before, and that looks quite good. Thank you, that helps much better seeing them.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

hallorenescene said:


> i went to the blowmolds on ebay last night. they do post them there but, they refer to them as foam blowmolds, so they aren't quite the same. very cute though. there is a witch one too.
> deadna, i am the one you talked to about goosebumps signage. so what did you find, and how did you manage to get yours?
> gris, i have a light up taz in my game room. it's a hard plastic but not quite blowmold material. i got him at an outdoor flea market last year. it was towards the end of the sale so i was able to talk him down from $10.00 to $3.00. it was hard to stay qualm and my daughter wandered off cause she didn't want to show her excitement. we both loved him and i didn't want them to know how bad i wanted him. i even shook my head no on $5.00 and started walking away. he called me back and i got him. they hate packing stuff up.


I have pics of the Goosebumps cutouts here......

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/deadna-albums-old-decor.html

My mom worked at target for years and got me nearly everything I own. Even at 80 she calls me everyday to see if there is anything I want her to pick up while she's out shopping  
I'm pretty sure I have more Goosebumps but haven't found them yet.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Holy crud Mr Gris ! Looking good


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Got the rest down today, minus 2 pumpkins, one is a 2 faced one, the other is just a generic jack o lantern. They're in the garage right now. ALL THE BULBS WORK!! I was astonished at that because usually one craps out, but not this year!!

Here's Frankie, the ghost, the skelly & tombstone, the Trick or Treat tombstone, skinny pumpkin, a few new General Foam buckets I got this week & the last one is a big foam pumpkin I got at Target years ago.

The fireman is NOT a blowmold, just a painting project the hubby hasn't finished.

Bigger versionsHERE.

The cat is Augie & he approves of blowmolds!!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I got mine out...warning to Gris...you might not want to look, my neighborhood flooded 2 years ago and haven't cleaned them up yet 
My pumpkin scarecrow isn't included in these pics cause he is out front being used.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/deadna-albums-2010-halloween-picture52308-blowmolds.jpg

Two I forgot to add in the first pic.......

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/deadna-albums-2010-halloween-picture52309-more-blowmolds.jpg


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

okay deadna, nice collection. i love the candle one


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

Deadna those are so great! The candle melting face is my favorite!

RCIAG what a great collection. I really like the tombstones!! 

I posted pics of my molds now displayed in the 2010 display thread.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I forgot to mention we picked up the red noel candles at a yardsale a few months back for $1/pr. I looked at the date on them today and couldn't believe they are 1972! They are in very good condition and no fading!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Mr. Gris said:


> RCIAG what a great collection. I really like the tombstones!!


The standing skelly w/the tombstone was the first one I bought in the 90s sometime, then the foam pumpkin & the Trick or Treat one. 

I really don't see them in stores around here anymore. Now that I think of it, I didn't even see many inflatables in stores around here this year.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2010)

Was cruising downtown tonight and saw this gem sitting in the antique store window! Needless to say I will be attempting to get him first thing in the morning. They also have a scarecrow and cat in the pumpkin but I already own both of those.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

gris, i've seen that vampire and love him. you are so lucky. the one vampire is supposed to be bella lugosi, i wonder if this one is supposed to be anyone special. 
well, it got a little windy a couple of days ago, and most my 29 blowmolds are resting. as soon as the wind dies i will set them back up. that is the only down on the blow molds, they spend a lot of down time


----------



## BaronGraves (Sep 30, 2010)

Mr. Gris,

I love that Dracula blow mold, very cool.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2010)

Hallo Bela is the only Dracula that is actually modeled after a person. This Dracula was made by Empire as part of the Monsters collection...same as your Frank. I think if blow molds hadnt started to fade out they were going to continue the Monster releases like Wolfman and Mummy. Now that would have been cool. 

Baron I hope I can pick it up this morning. I can be very persuasive so if its not for sale I am going to offer them a blow mold trade they cant refuse.


----------



## Nevergoback (Sep 13, 2009)

Mr. Gris said:


> Another one escaped his holding cell! How did he get so high up there!!??


Ha! that is the one blowmold I still have. I used to have Frankenstein and winnie the pooh wearing a Santa hat, but got rid of them before I kew how valuable they'd become.


----------



## grogan81 (Sep 27, 2010)

Love those blowmolds! Some I don't remember seeing before so it is great to know they are out there. I myself really enjoy the old Empire blowmolds.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

very cool blowmolds.
and yes, they are worth a small mint!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

gris, that would have been sweet having a werewolf and a mummy. to bad they faded. most the blow molds at mernards are sold out. the last time i was in there was 1 pencil pumpkin left, and about 7 pencil ghosts.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

I just scored 14 blow molds off craigs list in the Minneapolis area. Well, 15 if you count the blucky the guy threw in [which I don't]. I took some pictures and will try to get them posted tonight. Here's what I got: a 22" ghost making a goofy face; two 41" pillars w/ JoL tops; 36" ghost w/ green eyes; 34" ghost w/ cat and JoL; three 22" JoL w/green stems and three 22" JoL w/black stems; 36" double sided candle; 22"h x 30"w flat backed 3 JoL wall piece; and a 22" skelly peeking over a RIP tombstone w/a rat and skull at the bottom. All the lights work. I got stuck w/ a 6' inflatable JoL as part of the deal but I can find that a new home easily enough. I know I want to keep the JoL pillars, the 2 taller ghosts and the tombstone, but I need to talk to the wife about the rest of it. She has been agitating for a kinder/gentler ToT experience for kids under 5 and the blow molds are the first step towards that--but I don't want it to detract from my cemetery due to cuteness overload.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

We have 15 that I counted, all vintage. Rarest is the orange haunted house. 3 of the different Jacks, with top hat and cats, etc. A pair of the hanging owls. A pumpkin that is hangable over our mantle. I large JOL. The scarecrow is another. A cool one is the witch with moon. I can't remember the rest, but that's most of them. They are all indoors. Don't want them to get faded or weathered. Of course, living where we do, no one would see them anyway.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

I posted pcitures of my acquisitions to my ablums here http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/ondeko-albums-blow-molds-2010.html 

I am sure I'm keeping the ghost w/ the cat and JoL, the tombstone, and the 2 JoL pillars. I'll likely hold onto at least 2 of the 22" JoLs, but I'm not married to the candle, the green eyed ghost, the small ghost or all of the JoLs. I can figure out a use for them as long as I have them, but if one of you Blow Mold Fanatics here _needs_ anything I'm not attached to, PM me and we'll talk.


----------



## hippieman556 (Oct 13, 2007)

nice looking setup


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

odeko, you lucky stiff. to score that many at once is wonderful
paul, sounds like you got some nice ones too.


----------



## The Man (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm more into the creepy/spooky but damn, these molds are so retro and cool I just can't help but like them. I only have one that I got at a thrift store...


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

*ondeko*, what an amazing finds. My jealousy over your candles knows no bounds. Those are some of the few blow molds I actively want to acquire some day.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

the man, that is a darling one and i don't have it....yet


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

Ondeko that is a crazy haul of blowmolds! I love them all. 

Paul the owls are pretty rare too. Would love tro see some photos if you have any.

The Man they are hauntingly addictive so be careful  I love the ghost you have.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks--I wouldn't have gone looking for blow molds at all if my wife's declaration that part of the yard should be kinder and gentler [read: cute] had not coincided with a wave of nostaligia sparked by seeing all the retro plastic figures here. Not only was it a score, but I got a really sweet deal on them too.

I've got the ghost w/ the JoL and cat in a window. I'll try to snap a photo of it all lit up tomorrow night and get it posted.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

ondeko, i would love to see it in all it's glory. blowmolds are very nice. there is that one thread on here where you can advertise stuff to sell. it's free so it couldn't hurt for trying to sell the ones you don't want


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

here's a photo of the back side of the RIP tombstone blow mold I have. Looks like a grave marker and skeleton sandwich










hallo--I'll get a photo of the ghost tonight. 
If I ever get to the point where I _need_ to sell some of these little guys off, I'll post in the for sale section. I made the offer here because I know that I have at least one item that a couple people in this thread covet enough to would leave glittery stiletto heel foot prints on my lawn to acquire. It's sort of petty to keep something just to keep it when you know somebody else really really wants it. The worst things that might happen if I don't sell the pieces I am not absolutely in love with is that I might have to alter the overall feel of my haunt to include a larger and more prominent 'cute' factor [if my WIFE falls in love with them]or I have something that makes the perfect secret reaper gift for 2011. It's more about find the right homes for these plastic orphans than anything else. Although when I saw everything I was buying in the flesh I have to admit that for just a minute I did consider a 'look what i got nyah nyah" post.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

I don't think the photo went through. I'm trying again.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...markers-like-tombstone-skeleton-sandwich.html


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

Nevergoback said:


> Ha! that is the one blowmold I still have. I used to have Frankenstein and winnie the pooh wearing a Santa hat, but got rid of them before I kew how valuable they'd become.


Eh, they aren't really that valuable. You have people selling 15 of them for only $130 on craigslist. Really, the price has gone down on them. For ebay, it's the shipping that is really high. You might pay $35 for shipping alone if you want a really big blowmold, and let's say you are paying $20 (I'm talking about the Dracula, Ghost, and Frankenstein ones.) for the actual blowmold, and $35 for shipping. And how much were they when they came out? About $20-$25 for the bigger ones, but the Disney Looney Tunes ones were really expensive when they were in the stores- like $50 because they are branded, and it's about the licensing fees - Mickey, Goofy, Taz, Pooh.

Valuable though could mean something you treasure. There is a reason you got rid of them. Maybe, you didn't like them, or it could be the room. I don't know?

Basically, my point is that they really aren't that valuable unless you get a rare one! Don't expect to go to a thrift store, buy them all up, and think you are going to get a ton of money from them.

There was a blowmold we didn't want so we sold it, and I think we only got $15 for it. We had this Santa blowmold for awhile though, but we have other Santa blowmolds and we just purchased a different Santa blowmold, so we got rid of that one, and I think at the store it was about $15, so really $15 isn't $50, and to me that's more of a rare blowmold. That's a TPI Santa with a reindeer attached to him, and that blowmold was like new.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

Halloweenfan said:


> Eh, they aren't really that valuable. You have people selling 15 of them for only $130 on craigslist. Really, the price has gone down on them. For ebay, it's the shipping that is really high. You might pay $35 for shipping alone if you want a really big blowmold, and let's say you are paying $20 (I'm talking about the Dracula, Ghost, and Frankenstein ones.) for the actual blowmold, and $35 for shipping. And how much were they when they came out? About $20-$25 for the bigger ones, but the Disney Looney Tunes ones were really expensive when they were in the stores- like $50 because they are branded, and it's about the licensing fees - Mickey, Goofy, Taz, Pooh.
> 
> Valuable though could mean something you treasure. There is a reason you got rid of them. Maybe, you didn't like them, or it could be the room. I don't know?
> 
> ...




It all comes down to maker and if the mold has gone out of business or if the mold is now being re-distributed thats for sure. A remake of Frank is not rare and spendy but a 1967 Beco Caroler or the 1960s Polorons are definatly collectables. Blow molds in general hold their value versus any other type of Halloween decoration it seems. There are a few inflatables that are the same way such as The Grinch it seems. 

I would love to see a pic of the TPI Santa if you have one.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Halloweenfan said:


> For ebay, it's the shipping that is really high. You might pay $35 for shipping alone if you want a really big blowmold, and let's say you are paying $20 (I'm talking about the Dracula, Ghost, and Frankenstein ones.) for the actual blowmold, and $35 for shipping.


Yep, you gotta watch the shipping on anything on Ebay, not just the blowmolds. 

I do the shipping for work & I _know_ that those things don't cost $35 to ship by postal service or UPS. _Maybe_ if you're shipping completely across the country like from CA to MD or if it were 2 day or overnight shipping, but most shipping still won't be that much. They don't weight that much & the packaging shouldn't need to be oversized, at best the shipping could be $15-$20 for a Frankenstein or something similar in size or shape.


----------



## The Man (Jun 30, 2010)

hallorenescene said:


> the man, that is a darling one and i don't have it....yet


Thanks hallorenescene and Mr Gris. I'll have to keep an eye out in the coming year for any more.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

Mr. Gris said:


> It all comes down to maker and if the mold has gone out of business or if the mold is now being re-distributed thats for sure. A remake of Frank is not rare and spendy but a 1967 Beco Caroler or the 1960s Polorons are definatly collectables. Blow molds in general hold their value versus any other type of Halloween decoration it seems. There are a few inflatables that are the same way such as The Grinch it seems.
> 
> I would love to see a pic of the TPI Santa if you have one.


It's this one. I've only seen this one at Wal-Mart, and that's where we bought it before.: http://cgi.ebay.com/TPI-BLOW-MOLD-C...908?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53e4337054 This isn't mine though (on ebay). Mine is gone. I don't have a picture anymore.

We bought the sleigh with the reindeer from Menard's, and that's the "replacement". http://cgi.ebay.com/SANTA-SLEIGH-EM...388?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eb0ad948c

At Menard's for Christmas, they are having these ones this year: These are the only "new" ones compared to last year. Toy soldiers, Mr. and Mrs. Clause combined with Mrs. Clause having glasses on, and the big snowman with wreath, and a red hat on. The rest are the same, snowman with carrot nose, nativity, Noel candle, and so on. I went to an Ace Hardware, and they had a Lantern, and you could see the flame painted on the outside of it.

The only Halloween that I said somewhere else what I seen are the Ghost with green eyes / mouth, just a cauldron bucket, half pumpkin, totem pole of skeleton / pumpkin / ghost, and a Frankenstein. The Frankenstein I only seen at one Menard's, so did people take him from the other stores so fast, or what? It's smart for them to sell the Frankenstein again because when I pass by houses that have him out, a lot of them have faded jackets, and you know people will buy new ones to replace the faded jacket ones.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

Halloweenfan excellent replacement!  Very Griswold so I especially love it


----------



## nochevys (Aug 8, 2009)

Here are my 4 blow molds. I like the tree with the pumpkins the best never have seen another like it.









Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

^Woah, I've never seen the first one.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

nochevys, you may only have four, but you have 4 sweet ones. i only have 1 of those
gris, how did you come out on securing your vampire quest?


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2010)

Vampire was a bust as the guy wanted $50.00!! It doesnt matter though I will find him again


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

nochevy--OK, I covet that tree. 

Here's a picture of my blow mold ghost all lit up.


----------



## retrohal (Mar 28, 2009)

Those aren't just blow molds, they're BIG blow molds! Very nice! Lock 'em down! FYI, several of them are sold at http://www.seasonsla.com/empirepics.html


----------



## LaBruja (Oct 16, 2010)

I have others-pumpkin man with top hat that was always in the window when I was a kid, witch with pumpkin and cat and a couple of the hanging owls(which are becoming more common. I think a factory closed down a year or so ago and they found a bunch of new 'old stock') but last year I walked into Goodwill and got this ..for $3.00 (the rats were a gift from my boyfriend last night..He "gets " me)


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

I have really enjoyed seeing all of these blow molds. Mr. Gris I love your display of them and they look great. Still can't believe that people are giving them up cause they are such classics.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

$50.00! well, good luck to that guy. you never know, he may get it. lol. you'll find another. 
ondeko, that ghost looks so sweet up there. all lit up he's a winner.
labruja, that house is sweet. boy would that be fate to find old new ones. you got any pictures of the others? and you're rats are nice. boyfriends who get you are priceless.


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Looks awesome Gris great job!


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

Oohhh niceeee! Me likey!


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

The horror! The horror! 

I put my latest set of blow mold acquisitions out on the lawn, mostly to get them out of the way of the props in the garage while preparing for the real display that's coming up soon. One of my neighbors made a point of stopping by to tell me that the whole neighborhood has been talking about how much they're enjoying my "display", and that even the school bus drivers have been stopping in front of the house so the kids can look at them. 

NNNOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lol. bluefrog, that's to funny. wait till they see the setup. you'll have to go out with a broom to shoo them away. and when you get your mannequins out, with their glazed over looks, who will know looker from prop. lol

blow molds are winners it looks like. i can't wait to tell my daughter this about what she calls my cheesy decorations. lol.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

These blowmolds were all made by Empire. I have seen the General Foam Frankenstein this year though. These were previous purchases except the head toppers in this picture. The Alien came from Target. The Count Dracula came from a food store - Jewel. The Frankenstein cam from Menards. The head Toppers came for a thrift store. Out of all of these pictures, the Ghost and the Head Toppers are the only ones I got this year, and that Ghost was from Ace Hardware. 









From Ace Hardware - General Foam Ghost








From Flea Market









Ghost on Left came from Menards. Next Ghost with pumpkin / skull came from Jewel - Food Store. Little Ghost I don't know. Too old. Little Pumpkin from someone I know. And the last one is from Wal-Mart.

And for right now, I can't find the pumpkin that is on the ghost, and the Skeleton with a tombstone that reads Ashes to Ashes, and dust to dust. They are probably in the garage. 

This one, and
http://cgi.ebay.com/EMPIRE-35-TALL-...520?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a5f9a7268

and this one:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Empire-Tombston...049?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a26eef51

And NO, I don't want to trade / sell any of them.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

halloweenfan, you have some sweet blowmolds there. that one you say is a foam ghost doesn't look like a foam ghost, are you sure? man, i would love a few of them. there's always tomorrows garage sale and flea market. and i wouldn't get rid of any of mine either. they were to hard to come by. besides, i think i have more halloween blow molds than anyone else, even if some have cooler ones. that's a sweet title to hold on to for now. that dang gris and blue frog keep upping their stakes.


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

My Blow molds. I only have 2. I had no idea they were no considered rare.

Spooky Totum Pole









Henry Jone's Bones Tombstone


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Lady Rohan--I like that tombstone--it's one I haven't seen before.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> halloweenfan, you have some sweet blowmolds there. that one you say is a foam ghost doesn't look like a foam ghost, are you sure? man, i would love a few of them. there's always tomorrows garage sale and flea market. and i wouldn't get rid of any of mine either. they were to hard to come by. besides, i think i have more halloween blow molds than anyone else, even if some have cooler ones. that's a sweet title to hold on to for now. that dang gris and blue frog keep upping their stakes.


The Ghost with the green eyes when it first came out was an Empire product. They had it at Menards at least, but they redid it again because General Foam Plastics bought Empires, Santa's Best, and some other companies molds, so now they make almost all the things you see in the non-thrift stores (By me, certain Aces, Menards, Kmart, Norbert's Pool had Christmas last year - Bought a Santa's Best Angel from there, American Sale) now because they have all the molds except for Union which are all destroyed. So, yes it previously was made by Empire, but that's a General Foam Plastics version I got this year.

Someone was saying before I think in this topic that if only they would have continued the Monsters for Empire, but than it started going downhill, and holy cow do I agree. I would have loved to get a wolfman, and a mummy if they continued more monsters.

So, if you want Union stuff, I would say ebay, or flea markets because the stores aren't going to carry them. That Lugosi guy is a Union guy. http://cgi.ebay.com/SALE-NEW-UNION-...356?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item483d10b4d4

And why doesn't General Foam make Nutcrackers? I don't know why they aren't making them considering that they aren't made a lot, and people would probably buy them. Sorry, for my thought there, but I thought that maybe Nutcrackers are Union, but they aren't.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Halloweenfan--forget the mummy and wolfman. Can you imagine how cool a blow mold the unmasking scene from Lon Chaney's Phantom of the Opera would be?

My Wife is being a smart**s just said we have an invisible man blow mold and held up a replacement cord for one of my JoLs.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

^lol to your wifes funny comment.

Yeah, Phantom of the Opera wouldn't be bad either.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lady, i have never seen the tombstone before either. very nice. so whos who in the picture?
halloweenfan and gris, thanks for all the blowmold info. ondeko, love your wifes sense of humor, and a phantom one would be cool too. but a wolfman would be sweet


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Today I finally got my attic unloaded, which means the blow molds will go away soon. Here's your one and only peek at what my neighbors mistook for a Halloween display.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2010)

Halloweenfan said:


> The Ghost with the green eyes when it first came out was an Empire product. They had it at Menards at least, but they redid it again because General Foam Plastics bought Empires, Santa's Best, and some other companies molds, so now they make almost all the things you see in the non-thrift stores (By me, certain Aces, Menards, Kmart, Norbert's Pool had Christmas last year - Bought a Santa's Best Angel from there, American Sale) now because they have all the molds except for Union which are all destroyed. So, yes it previously was made by Empire, but that's a General Foam Plastics version I got this year.
> 
> Someone was saying before I think in this topic that if only they would have continued the Monsters for Empire, but than it started going downhill, and holy cow do I agree. I would have loved to get a wolfman, and a mummy if they continued more monsters.
> 
> ...


I agree with you Wolfman and Creature would be my 2 picks. I have a few nutcrackers I should go check the maker. Christmas Blow molds are more my thing I think I have 80 or 90 Christmas Blow Molds.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2010)

BlueFrog said:


> Today I finally got my attic unloaded, which means the blow molds will go away soon. Here's your one and only peek at what my neighbors mistook for a Halloween display.


I like them even if you only displayed them for a week


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

werewolf, mummy, creature from the black lagoon, phanton of the opera, a mad scientist, the blob, but most importantly, the bride of frankenstien. he's a lonely guy there.

bluefrog, no wonder you're starting to like blow molds, look which ones you have. wow! i think i have one of them. those are great!! i want to have so many of these that none of you have ones i don't have. it could happen. right now all of mine are taking naps. it's been pretty windy the last couple of days so i just let them rest.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm flattered, Hallo! It's either beginner's luck, or you guys are telling me some of these are rarer than they really are to encourage me  Let's see: Bela (who started it all!), Frank(enstein), the kitten (not cat) in pumpkin, flying witch, "flat cat", haunted house (just barely visible in that picture), gingerbread pumpkin man ... I've found a few good ones this year. I hope the streak continues, for the sake of the wonderful forum members I've met as a result as well as for myself. 

I must admit, there is some appeal to weather-resistant decorations I can set outside and not worry about. There are even a few I'm actively looking for now! Mr. Gris and I have already come to the understanding that there will be a fight to the death if we're ever in the same room with an available spooky tree.


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Are these blow molds like crazy rare now or something?


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Hallo--I just got a mental image of the Monster and the Bride set out like giant cake toppers for an enormous Halloween wedding cake. The Bride would be really cool. 

Crunch--I don't think that most of them are really that rare, although I'm sure there are some that are harder to find than others. It's more that they bring out a nostalgic streak in those of us who grew up when blow molds were the big time props available. When I was a kid most decorations were the thin cardboard cut outs and the "cool" stuff was articulated with the brass eyelets or brads. Not exactly high tech or really scary. the blow molds were 3D, lit up, and demonstrated a commitment to decorating for Halloween because they were relatively expensive vis a vis the paper cut outs.


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

ondeko said:


> Hallo--I just got a mental image of the Monster and the Bride set out like giant cake toppers for an enormous Halloween wedding cake. The Bride would be really cool.
> 
> Crunch--I don't think that most of them are really that rare, although I'm sure there are some that are harder to find than others. It's more that they bring out a nostalgic streak in those of us who grew up when blow molds were the big time props available. When I was a kid most decorations were the thin cardboard cut outs and the "cool" stuff was articulated with the brass eyelets or brads. Not exactly high tech or really scary. the blow molds were 3D, lit up, and demonstrated a commitment to decorating for Halloween because they were relatively expensive vis a vis the paper cut outs.


I see. I just wondered I saw someone got really excited and started talking about how expensive they were on craigslist.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

I've seen the same blow mold run the range of prices from $7.50 to $35 on eBay and craigslist. Sometimes pricing is the difference between a brand new pressing and a used piece, or the difference between someone seeing how much they can get for it versus another person who just wants it out of their house. I got a set of 16 items including 14 blow molds off craigslist for about $120--that averages out to roughly $7.50 each--because the guy wanted them all gone fast. I don't think I got anything really rare but I got some cool stuff and a decent deal on them including a candle by Empire that some folks on the forum here have been searching for.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

A lot seems to depend on what region of the country you live in. I practically trip over them when I attend garage sales, and passed on them for years. I had no idea they had gotten collectible in other regions until I spent more time on this forum. I found one for $5 identical to (perhaps in a shade better condition than) one that recently sold for $125 on eBay. Was that a one-time fluke auction or representative of its real value? Not a clue. All I know is that it's now living in its rightful home, and my haunt has some cool props it wouldn't otherwise posess. Win-win for everyone. I even have a temporary lease on someone's soul! Now all I have to figure out is how to display it come October 31st.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)

BlueFrog said:


> A lot seems to depend on what region of the country you live in. I practically trip over them when I attend garage sales, and passed on them for years. I had no idea they had gotten collectible in other regions until I spent more time on this forum. I found one for $5 identical to (perhaps in a shade better condition than) one that recently sold for $125 on eBay. Was that a one-time fluke auction or representative of its real value? Not a clue. All I know is that it's now living in its rightful home, and my haunt has some cool props it wouldn't otherwise posess. Win-win for everyone. I even have a temporary lease on someone's soul! Now all I have to figure out is how to display it come October 31st.


You could use the soul to light up a blow mold with


----------



## The Man (Jun 30, 2010)

I don't have time to go back and look at all the pics posted here so, I'll just post the pics of some blow molds I shot at a house in my area today. I really like the candle...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

the man, i miss your pictures.
crunch, i bought a pilgrim man and women for $3.00 at a goodwill, and sold them for $39.00 on ebay. again, was that a fluke? i saw some go at $60.00 that were in better shape than mine. when people see they go high they flood the market and then they are so common the price drops. and sometimes not. there is no safe spot. it's all just the right time and luck. i buy them because they are durable and i think very cute. it's also been over the years a fun quest. now i have friends to share my quest with. and even though i have a lot so have something to brag about, at the same time mine are more common. i see a lot of others have less, but ones that would add a special character to my grouping. and where gris and bluefrog trip over them, i 've spent 13 years coming up with mine. and i was looking at pictures of when my daughter was little, and there were a couple in those pictures. bluefrog and gris are close to each other and do trade offs, that's okay, my daughter has spotted a couple for me in my collection. and ondeko, that made me laugh, a wedding cake with the monsters. love it. you know a few more that would be cool. since they have bella lugosi, wouldn't the adams family gang, the munsters, and bewitched, and sabrina have been fun?


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Mr. Gris said:


> You could use the soul to light up a blow mold with


Bwa haha! What a great idea! I think this particular soul is too bright to use for blow mold lighting, however.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

BlueFrog said:


> A lot seems to depend on what region of the country you live in. I practically trip over them when I attend garage sales, and passed on them for years. I had no idea they had gotten collectible in other regions until I spent more time on this forum.


I don't see 'em around here much. Further north in the county & state maybe, but I've never seen one in a thrift store, an antique store, or even craigslist, just on Ebay

Someone mentioned the weatherproof aspect of them, I agree, I can put them out & don't have to worry about them collapsing in the rain or wind.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)

I have a Poloron sleigh that I see sell for upwards $300.00 to middle price $175.00 I found mine in the garbage. It all comes down to rarity when you are talking prices. In my area Christmas Blow Molds are still a bit easy to find. All range in the 1970s to 1980s which make them usually worth more being older harder to find ones. 

Halloween Blow molds are like panning for gold over here...you have to walk the river all day and may get some flakes but its rare to find a nugget.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i've found a few of mine curbside, and a few in a consignment or goodwill. around here pumpkins are common. but i hit a lot of sales and shops around here and i just don't see them that often. mernards and farm fleet have them for sale this year, so i imagine there will be some for garage sales next year. the pumpkins were the first to go at the stores. people have trouble with the lights, or them standing, or just tire of them and then they're mine, if i get lucky. 

bluefrog quote..Bwa haha! What a great idea! I think this particular soul is too bright to use for blow mold lighting, however. 

he is tall and would light up for miles, and with the 2 acquired bumps on the head, it would bloody well fit a halloween scheme. and he's surely kid friendly, you sure you don't want to use him this year in your theme. lol.


----------



## The Man (Jun 30, 2010)

Don't know what's going on here, lets try this...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

whoa, you got some nice ones theman. the only 2 i have are the frankie and the pumpkin. sigh. like your spooky tree too. so the tombstone one, does the cat come on it like that?
ondeko, $7.50 for the candle isn't a bad price. i usually keep $5.00 or under for my finds. for that one i would probably bend. but the shipping cost would stop me. now if you lived closer, you would have a sell. wish you lived closer. wish bluefrog and gris lived closer.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)

The Man did you say those were yours or in your neighborhood? I got to tell ya I just saw that Haunted house sell for almost 100.00 on ebay last week. Very cool collection


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh, now since you mentioned it gris, i'm pretty sure he said neighborhood. someone has a nice setup.
the man, you should tell him about this site. go knock on the door and introduce yourself if you don't know him. he has taste.


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

[/QUOTE]

HAHA "I told you I was sick"


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

I was just in Menards today and saw they have some of the blow molds on sale but prices were still around $20 or so for the taller pieces. I think they had a Frank, a vampire and a witch. If it had been the Lugosi vampire I'd have sprung for it. They also had the small [I want to say 12"] hobo JoL for $5. Too cute for me, though.


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

hallorenescene said:


> lady, i have never seen the tombstone before either. very nice. so whos who in the picture?


My daughter the pirate and her two friends.


And speaking of blow molds.... The past Christmas I visited family up in the Boston area and this one house we stumbled upon... oh my goodness! It was the tacky Santa house. There were Santa blow molds covering every space. It was so so tacky but so awesome all the same. I think my daughter took a pic of it. I'll have to dig it up. Y'all will get a kick out of it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)

ondeko said:


> I was just in Menards today and saw they have some of the blow molds on sale but prices were still around $20 or so for the taller pieces. I think they had a Frank, a vampire and a witch. If it had been the Lugosi vampire I'd have sprung for it. They also had the small [I want to say 12"] hobo JoL for $5. Too cute for me, though.


They are not reproducing the Bela Blow Mold so he can only be found in the usual craigslist, yard sales, ebay.....he also can be found in my albums hiding in my kitchen window by Jack Skellington


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

Mr. Gris said:


> I have a Poloron sleigh that I see sell for upwards $300.00 to middle price $175.00 I found mine in the garbage. It all comes down to rarity when you are talking prices. In my area Christmas Blow Molds are still a bit easy to find. All range in the 1970s to 1980s which make them usually worth more being older harder to find ones.
> 
> Halloween Blow molds are like panning for gold over here...you have to walk the river all day and may get some flakes but its rare to find a nugget.


On ebay though, some of those prices are a joke, and most people don't buy, the Buy it Now stuff because they are ridiculously high priced.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)

Halloweenfan said:


> On ebay though, some of those prices are a joke, and most people don't buy, the Buy it Now stuff because they are ridiculously high priced.


Yes you are totally right the Buy it Now is a joke. I have seen the sleigh I have on there for 500.00 and not sell. I was referring to completed listings on ebay. If you scan through those you will see actual sale prices on blow molds from about 2 weeks back.


----------



## The Man (Jun 30, 2010)

Mr. Gris said:


> The Man did you say those were yours or in your neighborhood? I got to tell ya I just saw that Haunted house sell for almost 100.00 on ebay last week. Very cool collection


No these are not mine but thought you guys/gals might like to see them, they are from a house about a mile from me. A 100 bucks...really?

hallorenescene, maybe I will stop by and say hi.


----------



## z0mb13 (Jul 4, 2010)

I have a question.... if a blow mold needs to be repainted how do you do it????? I have a few that has seen betterdays and they dont have to be lighted... so how would I repaint these??? has anyone ever done this??


----------



## The Man (Jun 30, 2010)

z0mb13 said:


> I have a question.... if a blow mold needs to be repainted how do you do it????? I have a few that has seen betterdays and they dont have to be lighted... so how would I repaint these??? has anyone ever done this??


Good question I've seen a number of faded ones and have thought of this myself.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

What impresses me most of all is that I don't believe I see the same pumpkin twice. How do you keep track so you don't repeat a pumpkin face?!

Dan


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

for those who would like to know how to repaint.
http://www.planetchristmas.com/Blowmolds.htm


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i take a picture of mine, put it on the computer, print it off and carry it in a compartment in my car. i also look for variances such as i have 2 pumpkins with the exact same face, but one has a green stem and the other black. i also have 3 black cats with pumpkins, but they all 3 have different variences. 1 has a silver collar, 2 don't. 2 have the words, trick or treat and are by a certain company, 1 doesn't.


----------



## z0mb13 (Jul 4, 2010)

hallorenescene said:


> for those who would like to know how to repaint.
> http://www.planetchristmas.com/Blowmolds.htm


thanks
going to have to tag this for next year!


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2010)

z0mb13 said:


> thanks
> going to have to tag this for next year!


That is the best method to repaint but I have also played with repaints without stripping the old paint. I mask off the molds and spray paint each paint section. The molds I have done this with look great and light without any issues.


----------



## The Man (Jun 30, 2010)

Mr. Gris, I will be on the look-out for blowmolds in the coming year.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

The Man said:


> Mr. Gris, I will be on the look-out for blowmolds in the coming year.


For sure and if you have any questions feel free to drop me a line. I also collect Christmas molds and have close to 100 Christmas ones.


----------



## The Man (Jun 30, 2010)

Mr. Gris said:


> For sure and if you have any questions feel free to drop me a line. I also collect Christmas molds and have close to 100 Christmas ones.


WOW I'm glad you said that. You see after Halloween I'm just not into decorating for Christmas but my kids are. I love the retro look of blowmolds and I can get into having a bunch of them for Christmas. I will definitely get with you if I have questions. BTW I do have a Santa I got last year so I do have a start.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

The blow mold pumpkin patch turned out pretty well--my wife liked it and the toddler aged ToTs REALLY liked it--mostly because they didn't have to get too close to the cemetery. I'll post pictures when I find where I put the camera last night.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

ondeko, i would love to see pics. hey, dashed by your neck of the woods sat. night. to bad i didn't know where you lived before you sold that candle. oh well, sounds like 2 people came out happy. i bought a tall, skinny ghost from mernards for $7.00. and today farm fleet had a ghost with 2 pumpkins for $7.00. i'll post pictures. i think i have 30 halloween blow molds now


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

just browsed through and had fun re looking at all the blow molds again. 
here is the pencil ghost i got from mernards. and 3 i got from farm fleet. 
thought i would revise this thread


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2010)

hallorenescene said:


> just browsed through and had fun re looking at all the blow molds again.
> here is the pencil ghost i got from mernards. and 3 i got from farm fleet.
> thought i would revise this thread


Hallo those are great!! Its been awhile since I have been on here as its the Christmas Season. Love the little Boo Ghost. I have actually stumbled onto around 20 blow molds since we last chatted. Some Halloween and Some Christmas. I will post my newest and best find  Just pulled these inside I was able to find the whold Disney Family on Clist this week for cheap. They all look brand new and Goofy and Tigger are extremely hard to find.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow gris, those are a treasure find. i'm not into christmas as much as you, but i love those guys. glad you got them. i think the disney characters sell well on ebay. nice luck you got still going. i've noticed there are a lot of blow molds out this year. seems more so than previous years. maybe they are making a come back. that would be so sweet. maybe that means more for us garage saling this year.


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Yeah, but do you have a wicked blow molded Santa?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

chop shop said:


> Yeah, but do you have a wicked blow molded Santa?


is there one? do you have one? i want one?


----------



## Vlad (Nov 2, 2003)

Hi Mr. Gris, nice to see you on this "Planet" as well, lol. And hello to all. Here are the ones I have still not packed away...............


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

Vlad said:


> Hi Mr. Gris, nice to see you on this "Planet" as well, lol. And hello to all. Here are the ones I have still not packed away...............


Vlad great to see you are here! I actually love this stomping ground more than the others  By the way if I owned those candles I would never put them away!! Somehow I would add them to my Christmas Display even. 

I have the skeleton and he is a personal favorite. He is a reminder of my childhood more then any others.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

vlad, i love your blowmolds. i have the skely and cat. i would love the candles and pumpkin stack


----------



## The Man (Jun 30, 2010)

Damn I love those candles they are so cool! Do they light well? What I mean is how do they glow and look at night?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

my neighbor has a candle one. i think they light up very nice. but of course, one persons perception can be different than anothers. 
well, i'm looking forward to halloween this year. i've added some more blow molds to my collection. i managed to hook a pencil witch, which i adore. i believe the other scores have been in the pumpkin line. but different than the ones i already have. right now they're all stored away, but as soon as i get them displayed, i'll post a picture. of course, gris has me hands down on quantity and qaulity. i don't know if he could even get all of his scores in one picture shot.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2011)

I am bringing back this thread from the depth of the forum! It was a blast to revisit everyones finds and I am so excited to see what a year has brought everyone into their collections. I will start a new thread in like 3 weeks when I once again unleash the blow molds to the back yard for prep. I have almost tripled my collection over the summer so this will be fun


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

We added a couple new ones ourselves this year. Cant wait to display them this year. Our total is now 5 for Halloween blowmolds.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i have found a few more blow molds as well. mostly pumpkins, but still only one of a kinds. i can't wait to display mine too.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

How pathetic.....I only have 1


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> How pathetic.....I only have 1


thats 1 more than i have LOLOLOL


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

witchymom said:


> thats 1 more than i have LOLOLOL


ditto!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2011)

MissMandy said:


> How pathetic.....I only have 1


I bet its awesome even though its only one!!! I love any blow mold because its a reminder of my childhood and Halloween. I especially love the older ones of course. What is the one you have?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Ah....I now know what I'm doing tonite! Shopping on Ebay for blow molds!!

Aw heck, who am I kidding, I'm shopping NOW on Ebay for blow molds!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Mr. Gris said:


> I bet its awesome even though its only one!!! I love any blow mold because its a reminder of my childhood and Halloween. I especially love the older ones of course. What is the one you have?




Here's my one and only baby lol


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

HEY! I have that vampire! Someone here posted about the vampire & other "motionettes." Look it up on Ebay, you won't wanna part with him when you see the prices! 

Or maybe you will!!I don't have that blow mold though! I love it!!

I am currently watching a few blow molds on Ebay. The shipping is usually the killer for me as to what I'll pay.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh I will not part with that vampire! LOL My mom has the witch and it has always been my favorite decoration since I was a kid. She says I can have it when she passes away (which hopefully isn't for a very very long time!). But I try every year to get her to give it up LOL. I see so many blow molds on ebay that I want. But they either ask way too much or the shipping is way out there! I came across that baby on Craigslist. Got both the vamp and blowmold for $40 (guy was asking $40 each, so I guess I got a good deal)


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2011)

Thats right I remember when you got that one MissMandy! That is such a good blow mold its awesome!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you  I still want more though! LOL


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

I was in Menards [regional home improvement store] yesterday and they have the blowmolds on display. I'll try to remember to snap a photo mext time i head down there.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

The only blow molds I see here in stores in MD are the generic 3ft high JOL pumpkins. Now every store is all about the inflatables. Which are OK & have their place, but not really my cuppa. I much prefer the blowmolds.

Blowmolds are harder to blow away in a storm, no fans to crap out just a bulb to replace, though not as easy to store.


----------



## october31 (Aug 24, 2009)

RCIAG said:


> Blowmolds are harder to blow away in a storm, no fans to crap out just a bulb to replace, though not as easy to store.


 thats true.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

They are hard to store once you start really collecting I am figuring out. I have over 120 some and I am running out of space! I dont know how people store 300 to 1000 blow molds in their collections. 

I spent the summer hunting down the Halloween ones I never see in my area and got a good addition to the display this year. Still Christmas blow molds out number the Halloween ones at every sale. Next week I will begin to unearth the collection from the basement and see them all together for the first time in the backyard


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

miss mandy, that is a great blow mold. of all the blow molds i have i don't have that one. i would love to have it, and i love your little vampire. he looks good with those pumpkins. oh, i hope i get that blow mold some day.
gris, you do have a lot of blow molds. i can't wait to see your whole collection rounded up. i also can't wait to get mine together. i have a few new ones too. 
ondeko, mernards have any new ones this year? excited!


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

awesome blow molds, I really like them!! I never heard of the term but I always loved them since I was a kid, kinda vintage looking plastic that makes you think of memory just by looking at them!! I am going to try and get one somewhere somehow. will post when i do !!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I don't go anywhere near blowmolds cause I know I could never have just one and I have nowhere to store them. But if I were to have just one, I would start with this guy:


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

Tannasgach said:


> I don't go anywhere near blowmolds cause I know I could never have just one and I have nowhere to store them. But if I were to have just one, I would start with this guy:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/HALLOWEEN-B...018?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a135b9b1a


That is a pretty cool looking blow mold.I see why you would start with it first.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

tanns, nice choice. it is another i would love to acquire as well. my neighbor has only 2 blow molds, and that is one. both her blow molds i do not have. i swear some day they are going to be found in my collection. she just laughs.


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

Mr. Gris said:


> They are hard to store once you start really collecting I am figuring out. I have over 120 some and I am running out of space! I dont know how people store 300 to 1000 blow molds in their collections.
> 
> I spent the summer hunting down the Halloween ones I never see in my area and got a good addition to the display this year. Still Christmas blow molds out number the Halloween ones at every sale. Next week I will begin to unearth the collection from the basement and see them all together for the first time in the backyard


I have 2 pumpkin blowmolds that is looking for a good home (hint hint hint)


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

To whoever won this Halloween cactus blow mold auction, enjoy it! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/120771689563?ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT

At least I ran it up to $56.51 in the process. I've never seen one & hope another shows up at some point.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> To whoever won this Halloween cactus blow mold auction, enjoy it!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/120771689563?ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT
> 
> At least I ran it up to $56.51 in the process. I've never seen one & hope another shows up at some point.


Wow I have seen these on ebay every now and then. Last one sold for 22.00 a couple weeks ago. They are technically not a blow mold but cool anyhow


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't even live in the SW, but my pretend hippie rock star boyfriend & his band are from AZ & I was gonna RCPM that thang up! But twas not to be. I got in a bidding war & someone else won. My limit was $50 & they crossed that line & it wasn't worth that +shipping to me.

I also have a thing for real cacti & succulents & I always have. I've got more than I should have in the house (& outside this time of year). They're just ridiculously easy to care for & if the cats knock 'em over I can just stick 'em back in the pot & they continue to thrive. They're such interesting colors & shapes I tend to buy one or 2 every time we hit Home Depot since they have them pretty cheap.

I was gonna carry that love over into my blow molds but I guess I'll have to wait. Off season it may be cheaper but then you may not see it off season. 

So if anyone knows of one anywhere let me know!


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2011)

RCIAG did you get my message? I hope it went through being its time sensitive 

I have been bringing up the collection this week and wow from what I can tell so far I have 13 new blow molds for the display and about 26 light up pumpkins new this year. I filled my workshop and none of the blow molds are my ones from last year yet as I have not got that deep into the basement.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

gris, is it a foam filled one and that's why it's not technically a blow mold? it's really cute anyway. i could have used it last year for my western theme.
gris, are you putting out your blow molds already? make sure you post a pic.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Technically blow molds are hard plastic in various shapes. Sometime folks will just list things with that description to get buyers,I'm surprised the word "vintage" or "Eames era" wasn't stuck in there too! If it's made of foam, technically it's not a blow mold.

But I don't care anymore cause I got this one now, which also isn't a blow mold but still cool, thanks to Gris!!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/HALLOWEEN-S...804?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c1eba0924


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2011)

hallorenescene said:


> gris, is it a foam filled one and that's why it's not technically a blow mold? it's really cute anyway. i could have used it last year for my western theme.
> gris, are you putting out your blow molds already? make sure you post a pic.


RCIAG said it correctly. They look like blow molds but they are made of foam or a plastic that does not light itself. The difference is a blow mold is plastic that lights entirely in most instances. A foam or hard plastic pumpkin that only lights through the mouth is not technically a blow mold but instead like an already carved Funkin. 

I have not got my display up yet Hallo I am just cleaning repainting and wiring the new family members.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

RCIAG said:


> To whoever won this Halloween cactus blow mold auction, enjoy it!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/120771689563?ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT
> 
> At least I ran it up to $56.51 in the process. I've never seen one & hope another shows up at some point.


A friend gave me one of these when I moved from AZ to MN but it was orange like a pumpkin. I think we still have it.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

RCIAG said:


> Technically blow molds are hard plastic in various shapes. Sometime folks will just list things with that description to get buyers,I'm surprised the word "vintage" or "Eames era" wasn't stuck in there too! If it's made of foam, technically it's not a blow mold.
> 
> But I don't care anymore cause I got this one now, which also isn't a blow mold but still cool, thanks to Gris!!
> 
> ...


RCIAG--Do you want the orange one arm version? PM me your address and I'll send it to you. It needs a good home and my house ain't it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2011)

Tonight my house got its first Halloween Stop and Photo Shoot!  I had a buddy over and we were begining to bring the blow molds up to prep them. Next thing you know I was goofing around and set up a tasteful display in my large window facing the road including Bela Lugosi, The owl, Top Hat Skeleton and a few others as a teaser. It didnt take but 5 minutes and we heard a car of people cheering outside we looked and people were stopped taking photos of the window. I heard one lady scream "IT HAS BEGUN!!" Oh how I love the joy blow molds bring people


----------

